# Breeding Cyps



## Barbella (May 19, 2016)

I have a dozen blue flash cyps in a 30 gallon tank waiting to be put into my 55 community tank.I know they are a schooling fish,but I would like to mate them.Can I just leave a male and female in the 30 and put the other 10 in the community tank?Will any male and female pair up?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They will mate more happily in the larger group where they will be comfortable.


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

Regardless of the breeding question, cannot recommend 30g. Cramped cyps are sad cyps, they need room to swim.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Barbella said:


> I have a dozen blue flash cyps in a 30 gallon tank waiting to be put into my 55 community tank.I know they are a schooling fish,but I would like to mate them.Can I just leave a male and female in the 30 and put the other 10 in the community tank?Will any male and female pair up?


They are not pairing fish and will breed like rabbits once they are ready.


----------



## Barbella (May 19, 2016)

I am going to put them into a 55 gallon when they get a little bigger.I just wanted to experience the breeding behavior first.I would like a batch of fry before I add them into the community tank.I know the 30 gallon is a little small, would I be better off putting them into the 55, then striping the female of the fry?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. Once they are old enough to breed, they are too mature for the small tank. They like to be in large groups always.


----------



## Perbunan (Sep 12, 2009)

Once in the community tank you will see the males display constantly both to females and rival males, much better than cramped up in the 30g.I have adults and juv in my community tank, if I can catch a holding female I will put her in a breeding net inside main tank until she spits and then release the fry approx 4 wks old if not the fry are relatively easy to catch if you spot them early.


----------



## Barbella (May 19, 2016)

I tried to move a female calvus into the community tank this morning and the other female calvus attacked her,do you think they will attack the cyps?


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

No, I've never seen calvus going after anything other than other calvus.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Barbella said:


> I tried to move a female calvus into the community tank this morning and the other female calvus attacked her,do you think they will attack the cyps?


Aggression is for a reason. The female Calvus is a competitor to the resident female Calvus, so they fight to settle who is dominant. The Cyprichromis is no threat to the Calvus territory or pecking order, so the Cyps should mostly be ignored.


----------



## Barbella (May 19, 2016)

Ok Thanks for the advice everyone,the cyps went into the community tank with no problem


----------



## Barbella (May 19, 2016)

Someone just told me that the lelupis will stress out the cyps,anyone keep these two together?any problems?


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

Never kept them together, but it wouldn't surprise me if they did. Leleupi are notoriously aggressive, and their aggression radius is quite large.


----------



## Barbella (May 19, 2016)

When I do see a holding female,any suggestions on how to catch her,these guys are super fast


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Barbella said:


> When I do see a holding female,any suggestions on how to catch her,these guys are super fast


Early in the morning, when there is no light. They will be sleeping on the tank bottom.


----------



## Perbunan (Sep 12, 2009)

Barbella said:


> Someone just told me that the lelupis will stress out the cyps,anyone keep these two together?any problems?


Mine all co-exist without any problems. Catching a holding female isn't too bad mine seem to hang out of the group up a top corner as the dominant male still displays all the time even whilst she is holding.


----------

